# A fine mess you made of this Malcolm.



## wide eyed and legless (3/7/16)

For the first time I voted Labor, not wanting them to win but as a protest against that poser Turnbull, maybe now he will get the message that to be a Prime Minister is not about a popularity contest, its all about achievement, to use an old cliche 'If you talk the talk you must walk the walk ' something Turnbull can't do.
Must say I have been impressed with Peta Credlin's comments on Sky News.


----------



## Camo6 (3/7/16)

Shame, Malcolm Turnbull, shame.


----------



## Bribie G (3/7/16)

Most of the commentators this morning have picked up on his petulant whining speech last night where he didn't do the customary commiseration with the LNP members who have lost their seats and assure the rest of us that the Coalition would govern for all Australians Yada Yada. 

Instead we got the nasty spoiled patrician from Point Piper bleating about how we lower class peasants were fooled by the lies of the ALP. Sorry Mal your mask slipped last night.

At least the mad monk didn't have a mask, he's always quite openly been a nasty little piece of work. As will become apparent when he comes back as leader, probably by Christmas.


----------



## lost at sea (3/7/16)

good, hopefully i wont get the sack now just for being an Australian seafarer.

The LNP would of been absolutely smashed had they kept with the mad monk, they will be lucky to hang on now, such a fall in just 3 short years. 

That double dissolution worked well for them didnt it? ha


----------



## Crusty (3/7/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> For the first time I voted Labor, not wanting them to win but as a protest against that poser Turnbull, maybe now he will get the message that to be a Prime Minister is not about a popularity contest, its all about achievement, to use an old cliche 'If you talk the talk you must walk the walk ' something Turnbull can't do.
> Must say I have been impressed with Peta Credlin's comments on Sky News.


I think a lot of us voted this way for that exact reason. I'm sick of the way things are but I'm also sick of the way things were. It's about time some of the independants got to have a say & looking at the swing against the coalition, I think quite a lot of voters are feeling the same way.


----------



## manticle (3/7/16)

Is it just me or was this campaign based entirely on why we shouldn't vote for the other guys (as opposed to this is why you should vote for us).

Everyone from greens through to liberal seemed to campaign this way, more than in previous campaigns.

I don't care about scaremongering - let me know what good shit you're going to be doing, not what bad shit the others will do.

Dreadful campaign all round, gives me very little hope. Glad Wilkie retained his seat in my electorate. Seems to have a bit more integrity than most.

Shame that almost half the candidates for the senate are from fairly far right perspectives. What's the liberty alliance got to do with liberty?

I reckon with someone else at the helm, Labor would have had this one in the bag but it's sad that election results are based purely on which leader seems most ineffective.


----------



## Seaquebrew (3/7/16)

Pauline, Derryn

Dear oh ******* dear

Grab some popcorn and a fine Homebrew this is going to be a circus of note

Cheers


----------



## GalBrew (3/7/16)

Campaigns are no longer run on policies. They are run in why the 'other party' are shit. That's also how the latest incarnation of government decided to govern. Couldn't make the transition from opposition into government.


----------



## MHB (3/7/16)

May you live in interesting times.
Mark


----------



## wynnum1 (3/7/16)

The state governments had a big effect on the result .


----------



## yankinoz (3/7/16)

manticle said:


> Is it just me or was this campaign based entirely on why we shouldn't vote for the other guys (as opposed to this is why you should vote for us).
> 
> Everyone from greens through to liberal seemed to campaign this way, more than in previous campaigns.
> 
> ...


Relentless attacking is an international trend. Unfortunately it works.

It does seem that ALP and the Coalition occasionally part on policy, as with the carbon tax, but much more often say the other guys are bumbling incompetents and we can do the same things better.

Has there ever been a thread here on starting a Beer Party?


----------



## Benn (3/7/16)

yankinoz said:


> Has there ever been a thread here on starting a Beer Party?


MHB for PM!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/7/16)

I bet the LNP are sitting there going..." What The **** do we do now.."

Somehow I think they are going to have to negotiate to form Government. I bet the horse trading has already begun


And boy oh boy, ain't the Senate going to be a fun filled place.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/7/16)

and according to here

http://vtr.aec.gov.au/HouseDefault-20499.htm


The Labor party are in front


----------



## MHB (3/7/16)

Benn said:


> MHB for PM!


Thanks but I would rather heard cats.
Mark


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/7/16)

manticle said:


> Shame that almost half the candidates for the senate are from fairly far right perspectives. What's the liberty alliance got to do with liberty?


A world wide trend, 'When things look grim the Right will move in'
Only got to look towards some of the European countries where there has been a resurgence of right wing parties, as well as America where a buffoon like Trump has enjoyed popularity, all comes down to looking for someone to blame when things aren't going to good, as Mr Hitler demonstrated.


----------



## manticle (3/7/16)

Yeah they're great at scapegoating.

Trump is a buffoon of the highest order and if successful will just show that he who shouts loudest and longest will triumph.


----------



## DU99 (3/7/16)

if the Coalition didn't exist the lib's would never get voted in


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/7/16)

DU99 said:


> if the Coalition didn't exist the lib's would never get voted in


If the liberal party had to go it alone they would never have a chance in hell of ever getting into governemnt


----------



## Bribie G (3/7/16)

Parties come and go, remember the Democrats, the DLP, etc. Also they split and part ways, I wouldn't be surprised if the Liberals split into a hard line "Tea party" run by the likes of Hillsong Happy Clappers such as ScoMo and a more moderate rump who will quickly go the same way as the Democrats or maybe merge with the Greens. In the same way in the UK the old Liberals who were the remains of the old Whig party were once the major party in the UK in opposition to the Tories, but by the 1960s only held 5 or so seats. Eventually merged with another minor party to become the present Liberal Democrats.


----------



## warra48 (3/7/16)

The Coalition blew it with the first Abbott/Hockey budget, which was a disaster. It was primarily engineered by Abbott, the huckster treasurer had little to do with its design.
They never recovered from that.
Replacing Abbott with Turnbull put a temporary halt to their slide down, and gave them only a brief boost.
The sad thing about this campaign from either side of the major parties is that there was a distinct lack of real policies, replaced by platitudes, irrelevant lifestyle issues, outright lies, and attacks on the other side.
Labor's campaign was reasonably foreceful, but contained a lot of lies. The Coalition didn't rebut the lies effectively and too late, and ran a piss weak campaign.
Unfortunately, it also went on almost interminably, to the point of me being close to chucking a pint glass at the screen each time a pollie appeared, or one of their ads came on.
No wonder there was so much confusion, with the result quite possibly being a hung parliament. 
Lovely. Welcome to modern day Australia.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/7/16)

Nothing lasts, even the human race will eventually disappear. As for parties getting in and out of power nothing could be more daunting than a party which could not be dislodged by a democratic vote, take note of Animal Farm and thank your lucky stars we live in a democratic society.


----------



## madpierre06 (3/7/16)

Or the illusion of democracy. I loved how the general public this time, in response to major parties attempting to subvert the independemt will of the people by engineering a more representative (read contollable) senate, basically said "stuff you" and elected every one bar the mad rumsoaked stockman to the aforementioned senate. Otherwise it is just a choice between two colluding autocracies. 'Cos when it suits them, the two major players will quite happily jump into bed together behind closed doors and are quite happy to continually power share. So it's not really a democracy when they actively work to limit the effectivemess of outsiders stepping in. Note how quickly they jumped together when Pauline first arrived. Albo for PM.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/7/16)

warra48 said:


> Labor's campaign was reasonably foreceful, but contained a lot of lies.


Which lies would they be....and please...dont say Medicare, we all know the intentions of the LNP with Medicare. LNP very quickly changed their tune when Labor started to point out that they want to gut it like a fish..


Anyway, both sides lied equally in my book


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Anyway, both sides lied equally in my book


I have only one thing to say to that, UB 40


----------



## Bridges (3/7/16)

How could the libnats not have seen that making education and healthcare more expensive whilst in all likelihood cutting penalty rates and therefor wages wouldn't go down well with voters. What a bunch of arrogant wankers. Didn't even get as much as they deserved. If they really are determined to go down the gurgler though they should bring this dildo back as quick as they possibly can...


----------



## spog (3/7/16)

manticle said:


> Is it just me or was this campaign based entirely on why we shouldn't vote for the other guys (as opposed to this is why you should vote for us).
> Everyone from greens through to liberal seemed to campaign this way, more than in previous campaigns.
> I don't care about scaremongering - let me know what good shit you're going to be doing, not what bad shit the others will do.
> Dreadful campaign all round, gives me very little hope. Glad Wilkie retained his seat in my electorate. Seems to have a bit more integrity than most.
> ...


Was down by Tassies Parliment house this morning and Wilkie was being interviewed,look for me in the background sitting on a park bench.... Or walking back and forth trying to get on camera


----------



## Bribie G (3/7/16)

Those who know me would appr



Bridges said:


> How could the libnats not have seen that making education and healthcare more expensive whilst in all likelihood cutting penalty rates and therefor wages wouldn't go down well with voters. What a bunch of arrogant wankers. Didn't even get as much as they deserved. If they really are determined to go down the gurgler though they should bring this dildo back as quick as they possibly can...


Those who know me would tell you that I'm not really a belly laugh sort of guy.

Currently my sides are aching.


----------



## spog (3/7/16)

Either way with the unclear win and the outcome could depend on back room deals with the independents this country is in trouble.
To me the result is a statement of the voters anger and the 2 major parties failure.
Or are they both so alike no one can tell them apart, so the " minor" parties won more votes.


----------



## Benn (3/7/16)

There needs to be a "NO" box on the voting slip, and a comments box as well.
"Your a wanker and I'm not interested in your bullshit"


----------



## Lethaldog (3/7/16)

spog said:


> Either way with the unclear win and the outcome could depend on back room deals with the independents this country is in trouble.
> To me the result is a statement of the voters anger and the 2 major parties failure.
> Or are they both so alike no one can tell them apart, so the " minor" parties won more votes.


From what I can tell it will deffinately go that way as neither government can now get enough votes to save it from a hung parliament !


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/7/16)

And remember when both sides basically said they wont negotiate to get into power..


Well...they are going to have to eat their words bigtime


A cant wait.... This is going to be so much fun


----------



## shacked (3/7/16)

100% race to the bottom. I think most folks were voting for what they saw as the 'least worst option'.


----------



## Jens-Kristian (3/7/16)

My main frustration with Turnbull, is that we've clearly not been getting Turnbull; we've been getting Bernardi. 

What astonishes me the most, is that when Turnbull finally got rid of The Mad Monk (who was ONLY voted in because he 'wasn't Labor'), the opinion polls for LNP skyrocketed. They did so because Turnbull essentially told us we were done with the political ideologies driving the party under Abbott and that bunch of lunatics on the right of the party. Soon, everything that caused a bit of enthusiasm for the LNP was being stripped away, one thing after another and returned to Abbott-era ideology and it all came tumbling down. 

Bernardi, Abetz, Andrews etc. got their way on a number of key issues and the way they want it, simply is not what a majority of the public wants. In the meantime, they're now bleating that the Turnbull experiment has failed. The reality is, that it's the Neo-Con experiment that has failed. 

I might have considered voting for Turnbull, had he not been so completely a hostage of that gang of Tea-Party Conservatives on the right but as it is, that was simply not an option. The right wing of the LNP are not liberals by any meaning of that word. They are frighteningly close to being identical to Trump in their delusions. 

Six months ago, I would have said that there was no way Shorten would ever be realistically in the running for PM. Low, if any, personality; no ability to speak to the electorate, and clearly without the balls to go out and say anything of consequence. I have to admit that as the campaign heated up though, he started actually sounding like a contender. I gather from that, that ALP finally decided to allow him to have a platform which I think they must have denied him earlier on. 

Having said all that; I didn't vote. Not because I won't, but because I can't. I'm a Permanent resident in Australia, having moved from Denmark to Melbourne in 2008 (hoping to get my citizenship this year though!). I always engage with politics though, as my father had a reasonably illustrious political career in his younger years, until he decided he'd rather have a family.


----------



## niftinev (3/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> And remember when both sides basically said they wont negotiate to get into power..
> 
> 
> Well...they are going to have to eat their words bigtime
> ...


they'll just say they didn't, we took it out of context

part of their problem was no one believes the libs after the last election when there will be no cuts and they cut everything after getting in

personally i don't think they give a shit about us it's all about them, happy for us peasants to pay for everything and them very little

can imagine poor ol malcoms tax return


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/7/16)

niftinev said:


> they'll just say they didn't, we took it out of context


Oh, yes, stupid me


----------



## SBOB (3/7/16)

Benn said:


> There needs to be a "NO" box on the voting slip, and a comments box as well.
> "Your a wanker and I'm not interested in your bullshit"


but only correctly spelt comments are excepted


----------



## Bridges (3/7/16)

In other news why have they stopped counting? When it's a forgone conclusion yeah no worries take a couple of days off. When it's this close surely you keep counting.


----------



## timmi9191 (3/7/16)

AHB party for senate at the next election..


----------



## malt and barley blues (3/7/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I have only one thing to say to that, UB 40



UB 40 :unsure: ?


----------



## manticle (3/7/16)

I got you babe?
Red wine?


----------



## Bribie G (3/7/16)

UB 40 (band) was named for the UK form UB 40 that was the unemployment benefit "sign on" form (= unemployment benefit 40) everyone had to fill out physically every week at the "labour exchange" in the days before computers and online services. Filled out a couple myself back in those days.

Apart from that I still don't get the reference either.


----------



## spog (3/7/16)

Bribie G said:


> UB 40 (band) was named for the UK form UB 40 that was the unemployment benefit "sign on" form (= unemployment benefit 40) everyone had to fill out physically every week at the "labour exchange" in the days before computers and online services. Filled out a couple myself back in those days.
> 
> Apart from that I still don't get the reference either.


Groupie,groupie, UB40 groupie......yeah had a few couldn't help myself.....


----------



## Tyred (3/7/16)

Bridges said:


> In other news why have they stopped counting? When it's a forgone conclusion yeah no worries take a couple of days off. When it's this close surely you keep counting.


They had to stop counting so that they can be more secure and make sure they have all the ballot boxes locked away.

After the wonderful time they had when they 'lost' some ballot boxes for WA they followed recommendations to secure ballot boxes. I think they have to check to make sure that the number of ballot boxes from each polling place is in the secure lock-up.

Adds time to doing the counting but both parties are going to have their scrutineers pawing over the forms trying to find any reason to discount votes against and approve votes for so it's going to be a drawn out process.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/7/16)

Its probably the closest election we have had yet

If the LNP dont win then Scott Morrison is likely to self combust....bit like that burning tree in the Bible


----------



## kevinj (4/7/16)

If it was not for the lnp anti add (fake tradie) I wouldn't have voted labor.
Every thing he said labor was going to do sounded great to me, if only they had the balls to take on the banks the construction industry, big business, specially those that don't pay tax and the baby boomers with there government founded investments.


----------



## Weizguy (4/7/16)

I could have told Malcolm that this was no time for his double dissolution election.

I thought they changed the voting to ensure that looney minors did NOT get get in. Welcome back, Pauline! Let that be a lesson to take my reading glasses to the polls with me.

Until we see some real leadership, we're stuck with a hung parliament, I'm afraid.

This was an unpaid and unsolicited sociopolitical comment made far too early in the morning.


----------



## mwd (4/7/16)

Nobody but nobody trusts a Poly and a Multi Millionaire not a chance you Smug Btard. Same applies to that Moron Donald Trump.

If Malcolm wants to get some favour then cut back that outlandish obscene excise tax on beer the biggest ripoff ever with the automatic cost of living rise every 6 months. We would be doubly screwed if it ever went back to the 70s with 16% inflation. 

Crickey $100.00 for a case of decent IPA from Dan's somebody should be hanged drawn and quartered for that crime.


----------



## wynnum1 (4/7/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I could have told Malcolm that this was no time for his double dissolution election.
> 
> I thought they changed the voting to ensure that looney minors did NOT get get in. Welcome back, Pauline! Let that be a lesson to take my reading glasses to the polls with me.
> 
> ...


They should not use the term ' hung parliament ' they are giving the voters false hope.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (4/7/16)

Tyred said:


> They had to stop counting so that they can be more secure and make sure they have all the ballot boxes locked away.
> 
> After the wonderful time they had when they 'lost' some ballot boxes for WA they followed recommendations to secure ballot boxes. I think they have to check to make sure that the number of ballot boxes from each polling place is in the secure lock-up.
> 
> Adds time to doing the counting but both parties are going to have their scrutineers pawing over the forms trying to find any reason to discount votes against and approve votes for so it's going to be a drawn out process.


Or they might be having trouble reading the ballots because people drew cocks all over them where the LNP box was.


----------



## dicko (4/7/16)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/7/16)

malt & barley blues said:


> UB 40 :unsure: ?


----------



## Batz (4/7/16)

'


----------



## Dave70 (4/7/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> For the first time I voted Labor, not wanting them to win but as a protest against that poser Turnbull, maybe now he will get the message that to be a Prime Minister is not about a popularity contest, its all about achievement, to use an old cliche 'If you talk the talk you must walk the walk ' something Turnbull can't do.
> Must say I have been impressed with Peta Credlin's comments on Sky News.


You may as well as voted SEP. At least they're honest about their Trotskyism ideology. I know I did.
But thats only because I couldn't find a fatherly dictator type to do my thinking for me, re-write history and NOT privatize medicare. Oh...so scary. Thank goodness Labor brought that to everybodys attention.
Neither could I find the personality politics candidate. So I ordered my preferences according to hair length. 
Democracy at work.


----------



## Bribie G (4/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Its probably the closest election we have had yet
> 
> If the LNP dont win then Scott Morrison is likely to self combust....bit like that burning tree in the Bible


I expect he almost did that on Sunday, I bet he was at Hillsong leaping up and down and clapping like a mob of apes "glory, praise, glory"...


Definition of Hillsong: more clapped out Magnas than a Motor Finance Wizard's car lot.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/7/16)

Anyway, I voted for the Shooters & Fishers Party, and the SEX Party...If only there was a Homebrewers Party.....would have been a perfect trifecta


----------



## djsmi4 (4/7/16)

Bribie G said:


> <dildo image>
> 
> Currently my sides are aching.


Woah there, go easy on the dildo!


----------



## evoo4u (4/7/16)

I never understood (and still don't) the 'Mad Monk' reference.

Do younger folk gleefully use this derogatory term because it's what their leftie parents tell them to think, or if you're in the same age bracket, do you have personal experience and bitterness re his taking on the leftie student body in his Uni days?

And as for the LNP trying Malcolm a second time, this illustrates the triumph of hope over experience.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/7/16)

evoo4u said:


> I never understood (and still don't) the 'Mad Monk' reference.


He was a Jesuit Priest and spent time in a Monastery...hence the reference


----------



## Bribie G (4/7/16)

Being called Abbot(t) didn't help either.
Other derogatory names that you can use, say in the Guardian comments where it will be instantly understood who you are referring to are:
Clownshoes (due to his funny walk)
The Chimp (quite obvious)
Tiny Rabbit

I've been trying to get Johnny cab recognised but it hasn't taken off yet, probably too late now. h34r:


----------



## RobW (4/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> He was a Jesuit Priest and spent time in a Monastery...hence the reference


Plus the bald spot on the back of his head


----------



## djsmi4 (4/7/16)

Proof that the majors are ruled by the Illuminati:


----------



## sp0rk (4/7/16)

djsmi4 said:


> Proof that the majors are ruled by the Illuminati:


I was thinking about this and the only reason I can think of why bill was eating it this way is;
He was eating the breadiest bit first, so he could get as much sausage in his mouth as possible on the second pass...


----------



## djsmi4 (4/7/16)

sp0rk said:


> I was thinking about this and the only reason I can think of why bill was eating it this way is;
> He was eating the breadiest bit first, so he could get as much sausage in his mouth as possible on the second pass...


Kind of like a video Curriculum Vitae to let the minors/independents know how he'll negotiate?

Malcolm's was something about "Jobs", and "Growth"


----------



## wynnum1 (4/7/16)

Pauline Hanson says Tony Abbott destroyed her career

Ms Hanson said Mr Abbott had acted against her by setting up a fund to bankroll legal action against One Nation that ultimately saw her and her fellow party co-founder, David Ettridge, jailed in 2003.


----------



## manticle (4/7/16)

Bribie G said:


> Being called Abbot(t) didn't help either.
> Other derogatory names that you can use, say in the Guardian comments where it will be instantly understood who you are referring to are:
> Clownshoes (due to his funny walk)
> The Chimp (quite obvious)
> ...


Reptilian shapeshifter
Lizard King


----------



## Dave70 (4/7/16)

Right, what smartarse put fucken onion in this..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/7/16)

sp0rk said:


> He was eating the breadiest bit first, so he could get as much sausage in his mouth as possible on the second pass...


All politicians deserve a mouth full of "Sausage"....Especially Bernardi


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/7/16)

Poor old Peter Dutton..

Having a whinge that a negative run campaign against him cost him votes......My heart bleeds for the poor man

http://www.skynews.com.au/news/politics/federal/2016/07/03/negative-campaign-cost-me-votes--dutton.html


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (4/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Poor old Peter Dutton..
> 
> Having a whinge that a negative run campaign against him cost him votes......My heart bleeds for the poor man
> 
> ...


----------



## manticle (4/7/16)

Link broken (at least for me).


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (4/7/16)

http://www.skynews.com.au/news/politics/federal/2016/07/03/negative-campaign-cost-me-votes--dutton.html


----------



## manticle (4/7/16)

What a tit.


----------



## goomboogo (4/7/16)

The entire polity is controlled by the Onionatti.


----------



## TSMill (4/7/16)

SBOB said:


> but only correctly spelt comments are excepted


Surely correctly spelled comments would be accepted, and the others excepted?


----------



## Dave70 (4/7/16)

Something fishy about these labor leaders. Look at Julia eating her _pooie. _Anybody would think she was afraid to get her hands dirty.


----------



## pcmfisher (4/7/16)

manticle said:


> Is it just me or was this campaign based entirely on why we shouldn't vote for the other guys (as opposed to this is why you should vote for us).


Yeah, why we shouldn't vote for the other guys or just plain please, please, please, please don't vote for them. How strange.

Speaking of strange, Fred Nile with a senate seat? WTF?


----------



## wynnum1 (4/7/16)

With the fake Medicare texts and other phone calls and text messages could this in future be used to harass voters and change how people vote.Do you get pissed with this spam.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (4/7/16)

I hope that there is a Pattisserie in Point Piper that does a line in Humble Pie.


----------



## wynnum1 (4/7/16)

LAGERFRENZY said:


> I hope that there is a Pattisserie in Point Piper that does a line in Humble Pie.


They where sending up the _Sausage Sizzles_ Point Piper $60 + but they ran out.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/7/16)

pcmfisher said:


> Speaking of strange, Fred Nile with a senate seat? WTF?


Never underestimate the Christian vote...... Cory Bernardi is Fred Niles love child


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/7/16)

From the AIM

*Caretaker Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull yesterday blamed* an alleged “scare campaign” by Labor concerning LNP threats to Medicare, for the swing against the government in the election results thus far.
Caretaker Attorney -General George (Bookcase) Brandis blamed Twitter for the alleged denigration of political discourse that apparently contributed to the government’s disappointment. Which is a bit rich coming from the man who declared that everyone has the inalienable right to be a bigot and thinks meta data is the address on an envelope not its contents, but whatever.

Caretaker Immigration Minister Peter Dutton (known as the Brussel Sprout or Mr Potato Head, either way it’s a vegetable) blamed unions for his slide in popularity in the Queensland seat of Dickson.
Several other ministers, including Julie Bishop and Scott Morrison, also blamed Labor’s “scare tactics” for the government’s fall from grace. Some have even blamed the stupidity of voters, a self-defeating attribution of responsibility one would think.
The complete absence of the media from the LNP’s jaundiced, wounded, blaming gaze is remarkable. It tells me that I was right to detect overwhelming bias in their favour from almost every media outlet including, unfortunately, sections of the ABC.
Tony Abbott, that desiccated piece of hyena scat, did obscene things with a sizzled sausage and left early to plot his next thrust for LNP leadership and deja vu all over again.
Such is the arrogance of these entitled drongos that it does not, for one moment, enter their drongo consciousness that they might have alienated voters all by themselves. It has to be somebody else’s fault.
The inability to listen to criticism is a boring characteristic in an individual. It’s boring because such people are in significant ways stunted. There’s nothing more valuable than a bit of criticism: in the emotionally mature it provokes thought and inspires the birth of change, and as I quoted a few days ago, _he/she who isn’t busy being born is busy dying. _The LNP is busy dying, and it has been for quite some time.
I’m struggling to recall a government that has made quite such a spectacular and total cockup as has this one. I’m not referring to unforgivable decisions such as taking us to war on the spurious platform of non-existent weapons of mass destruction, or taking us to an election based on the imagined threat of a few miserable, hounded and tormented people attempting to escape intolerable circumstances, but rather the internal clusterfucks that have rent the LNP’s fabric in ways that make the ALP’s internecine strife of a few years ago look pretty average, really.
And let us not forget that despite the ALP’s leadership debacles, they still got phenomenal amounts of legislation through. This cannot be said for the LNP, which has yet to resolve the 2014 budget.
However, the LNP is maintaining some consistency, you have to give them that much. They’ve blamed Labor ever since they took office, so there’s a three-year precedent. They’ve barely missed a beat in their blaming, making a smooth transition to blaming the ALP for the current election debacle and no doubt whatever the outcome, they’ll continue to blame Labor without so much as a hiccough.
This is, really, their area of expertise. Good governance? Not so much.
*This article was originally published on No Place For Sheep.*


----------



## Bribie G (4/7/16)

wynnum1 said:


> With the fake Medicare texts and other phone calls and text messages could this in future be used to harass voters and change how people vote.Do you get pissed with this spam.


Did you get one personally?


----------



## wynnum1 (4/7/16)

Bribie G said:


> Did you get one personally?


Not this time but have home phone land line and got totally fed up with charities and others ringing up .


----------



## wobbly (4/7/16)

The header on the "No Place For Sheep" web page tells you a lot about their credibility as serious journalists and whether we should be taking their drival seriously. 
POLITICS, SOCIETY, SATIRE, FICTION, FUN STUFF
Enough said

Wobbly


----------



## djsmi4 (4/7/16)

Dave70 said:


> Something fishy about these labor leaders. Look at Julia eating her _pooie. _Anybody would think she was afraid to get her hands dirty.


Rule 34


----------



## wynnum1 (4/7/16)

Why does Shorten want Malcolm Turnbull to quit damage like this hasn't happened since _Telstra's_ "_three amigos_" no could be wrong Australia post.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (4/7/16)

News confrmng a likely four One Nation Senators in the New Upper House. Half of the lot just elected will not be up for re-election for another six years...


----------



## wynnum1 (4/7/16)

Like Kevin Rudd . cane toads or fire ants they are coming out of Queensland to get you .


----------



## manticle (4/7/16)

wynnum1 said:


> Not this time but have home phone land line and got totally fed up with charities and others ringing up .



Text messages on landline phones are really annoying.


----------



## Vini2ton (4/7/16)

Had to laugh at Dutton claiming that "Bikies, Union thugs and Labor" are responsible for him nearly loosing his seat. What? The fact that he's an absolute knob-head never came into the equation?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/7/16)

Knob head, that just might qualify him as the next Liberal leader.


----------



## Bribie G (4/7/16)

He's an ex QLD cop, therefore he knows best, no argument, and you are an insignificant dried up piece of snot that deserves a good flogging, out of the reach of CCTV cameras of course.


----------



## Vini2ton (4/7/16)

I remember the Joh era cops up there. Jeez... the hair just went up on the back of my neck.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/7/16)

Vini2ton said:


> I remember the Joh era cops up there. Jeez... the hair just went up on the back of my neck.


When every police car had a Yellow Pages.......


----------



## Vini2ton (4/7/16)

Stair-cases and lockers. Turf and surf and brown envelopes. E$nough said.


----------



## JDW81 (4/7/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Knob head, that just might qualify him as the next Liberal/labour/PUP/etc/etc leader.


FTFY


----------



## Black Devil Dog (4/7/16)

LAGERFRENZY said:


> News confrmng a likely four One Nation Senators in the New Upper House. Half of the lot just elected will not be up for re-election for another six years...


God help us if Pauline Hitler oops, damn auto correct, Hanson, gets 4 white supremists, oops, there goes that auto correct again, I meant Senators, into the Reich Chancellory, sorry, it just happens automatically, I meant, into Parliament.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (4/7/16)

Yep Hanson's just kicked off with a demand for a Royal Commission into Islam. The Oxleymoron us back in the saddle.


----------



## Bribie G (4/7/16)

Same nasal screeching whine like nails scratching on blackboards.
Guess her speech therapy didn't work.


----------



## GABBA110360 (4/7/16)

PH MIGHT JUST keep the bastards honest


----------



## Batz (4/7/16)

We all have a laugh at these wankers but don't forget we are paying them to run this country. Paying them well I must add, for the rest of their bloody lives quite often.
It's a very sad state of affairs unfortunately.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/7/16)

Career Politicians..


And we are stupid enough to let them keep their place


----------



## GABBA110360 (4/7/16)

and at the end of the day hopefully sanity wil prevail
another point to this is it;s easy to condemm another person but until you step up to the plate and put yourself out there as an alternative you dont have a lot of ground to stand on
good on PH DH AND THE LIKES WHO ACTUALLY believe in somthing for the country


----------



## MastersBrewery (4/7/16)

Both major parties have themselves to blame, they say we didn't listen to their warnings of turmoil, we did exactly what boths sides told us to do and that was not to vote for the other major party, we voted in the largest numbers to date for independents. And think about for a minute if your electorate needs a new stadium, major road upgrades, industries that could do with a boost, the only way to vote is independant. Then again we'll be back at the polls real soon with very little real work done.


----------



## manticle (4/7/16)

GABBA110360 said:


> PH MIGHT JUST keep the bastards honest


Pity she's a fuckin' moron.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (4/7/16)

Point me to the satire! This is a niche that needs attention. 

Wearing my heart on my sleave now I do love Australia at least as much as yesterday.
The fact that we can blow off this steam and be a great country anyway. That is true Democracy friends. 
Aussie stable. B)


----------



## SBOB (4/7/16)

GABBA110360 said:


> good on PH DH AND THE LIKES WHO ACTUALLY believe in somthing for the country


regardless of whether their beliefs are just plain backwards (more than half the senate choices were just straight out crazy, racist, xenophobic, or had policies directly out of the old testament)


----------



## SBOB (4/7/16)

manticle said:


> Pity she's a fuckin' moron.


understatement of the day


----------



## wobbly (4/7/16)

OK I'LL through my hat into the ring. Like a hell of a lot of other Australian voters I voted for her (PH) and therefore support a lot/most of what she and her party want to achieve for Australia.

Wobbly


----------



## manticle (4/7/16)

Yeah.
Pity she's a fuckin' moron.


----------



## manticle (4/7/16)

At the risk of repeating myself.

Even removing the racism, xenophobia and bigoted shite, she is as dumb as a box of $5 dollar spanners.


----------



## JDW81 (5/7/16)

manticle said:


> At the risk of repeating myself.
> 
> Even removing the racism, xenophobia and bigoted shite, she is as dumb as a box of $5 dollar spanners.


Manticle, you just offended my tool box of five dollar spanners. Please apologise.


----------



## MHB (5/7/16)

GABBA110360 said:


> PH MIGHT JUST keep the bastards honest





GABBA110360 said:


> and at the end of the day hopefully sanity wil prevail
> another point to this is it;s easy to condemm another person but until you step up to the plate and put yourself out there as an alternative you dont have a lot of ground to stand on
> good on PH DH AND THE LIKES WHO ACTUALLY believe in somthing for the country





wobbly said:


> OK I'LL through my hat into the ring. Like a hell of a lot of other Australian voters I voted for her (PH) and therefore support a lot/most of what she and her party want to achieve for Australia.
> 
> Wobbly


I want a Dislike button 


Mark


----------



## Zorco (5/7/16)

+1


----------



## Weizguy (5/7/16)

SBOB said:


> regardless of whether their beliefs are just plain backwards (more than half the senate choices were just straight out crazy, racist, xenophobic, or had policies directly out of the old testament)


I knew there was a reason I felt the need to deny the Fred Nile party a number in their box. It would just encourage them.


----------



## jlm (5/7/16)

I have to go into a (as of the weekend) former MP's office to do a little bit of work in the switchboard to finish off our contract for the extension that just happened there. Think I'll give them a few days to come to terms with things.....I don't want to see any tears.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (5/7/16)

I'm pretty certain I wasn't the only one who preferenced the Pirate Party in the Senate. 

Not sure who they aaargh though.


----------



## manticle (5/7/16)

I'll throw my hat in the ring and confess that I voted for Eric Abetz.






Somewhere around 52 out of 58 I think it was.


----------



## warra48 (5/7/16)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I'm pretty certain I wasn't the only one who preferenced the Pirate Party in the Senate.
> 
> Not sure who they aaargh though.


Nothing to do with ship plunder, they are about copyright for music and books etc.

Anyway, the old truism remains, and that is if you vote, you get politicians. Where oh where can we find some true leaders?


----------



## Dave70 (5/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Career Politicians..
> 
> 
> And we are stupid enough to let them keep their place


They dont come any more career politician than Shorten. 

Turnbull should have realized after his republican referendum was rejected in 99 the cut of the electorates jib.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/7/16)

warra48 said:


> Anyway, the old truism remains, and that is if you vote, you get politicians. Where oh where can we find some true leaders?


On the pitch:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Australia_national_cricket_captains


----------



## Bribie G (5/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Career Politicians..
> 
> 
> And we are stupid enough to let them keep their place


Poor young Wyatt Roy will need to get a real job now, actually will have to start working for a living for the first time in his life. I hope he remembers where he put his P plates, he'll need them when he delivers pizza.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (5/7/16)

Bribie G said:


> Poor young Wyatt Roy will need to get a real job now, actually will have to start working for a living for the first time in his life. I hope he remembers where he put his P plates, he'll need them when he delivers pizza.


Or maybe a Pox Doctor's Clerk - he already has the wardrobe.


----------



## Dave70 (5/7/16)

Bribie G said:


> Poor young Wyatt Roy will need to get a real job now, actually will have to start working for a living for the first time in his life. I hope he remembers where he put his P plates, he'll need them when he delivers pizza.


Every time I hear his name I get a mental picture of the Milky Bar Kid.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/7/16)

Dave70 said:


> They dont come any more career politician than Shorten.


Actually Christopher Pine is your classic career politician, he only worked for a year or so after Uni and went straight into politics...been there ever since


----------



## Black Devil Dog (5/7/16)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I'm pretty certain I wasn't the only one who preferenced the Pirate Party in the Senate.
> 
> Not sure who they aaargh though.


Found out a bit more about them.


----------



## Dave70 (5/7/16)

Boy. Was I off..


----------



## pcmfisher (5/7/16)

GABBA110360 said:


> PH MIGHT JUST keep the bastards honest


She is certainly a resilient bitch.


----------



## Bribie G (5/7/16)

More like a serial nuisance.


----------



## evildrakey (5/7/16)

136,014 votes for One Nation in Queensland... It's nice to know I live in a state full of racists :facepalm:


----------



## Dave70 (5/7/16)

pcmfisher said:


> She is certainly a resilient bitch.


So is herpes.


----------



## Droopy Brew (5/7/16)

evildrakey said:


> 136,014 votes for One Nation in Queensland... It's nice to know I live in a state full of racists :facepalm:


At least we dont live in a state full of Asians. Wait a minute...


----------



## wobbly (5/7/16)

For those of you that continue to bag Pauline Hanson should take the time to read her maiden speech to the Australian Parliament made back in 1996 and then when you bag her and her views about what is/would be good for all Australians, spell out what it is that you so violently disagree with

http://australianpolitics.com/1996/09/10/pauline-hanson-maiden-speech.html

Wobbly


----------



## JDW81 (5/7/16)

Droopy Brew said:


> At least we dont live in a state full of Asians. Wait a minute...


Are you making a joke, or simply proving evildrakey's point?

Either way I think your post is in very poor taste, and those comments are unacceptable. 

I'm all for robust debate around politics (and brewing), however please keep it civil. 

JD


----------



## Black Devil Dog (5/7/16)

Dave70 said:


> Every time I hear his name I get a mental picture of the Milky Bar Kid.


There are some similarities.


----------



## TheWiggman (5/7/16)

Big of a stretch to say that voting for Hanson makes you a racist isn't it? However...
Voting Greens means you're a hippy
Voting Nationals means you're a bogan farmer
Voting Liberals means you're a greedy businessman
Voting Labour means you're a PC lefty

Ahh whatever, now it comes across as though I've defended Pauline Hanson so I'll await being chastised. This whole politics thing is all so political.


----------



## Droopy Brew (5/7/16)

Im terribly sorry to have offended you, Im sure the offence caused will mean you wake up with all manner of physical symptoms. No? Ok then get fucked.

BTW it was in jest (the first comment not the get fucked part).

Cherrio.


----------



## JDW81 (5/7/16)

Droopy Brew said:


> Im terribly sorry to have offended you, Im sure the offence caused will mean you wake up with all manner of physical symptoms. No? Ok then get fucked.
> 
> BTW it was in jest (the first comment not the get fucked part).
> 
> Cherrio.


I didn't say I was offended, however others may be and I stand by my original comments.


----------



## sp0rk (5/7/16)

TheWiggman said:


> Big of a stretch to say that voting for Hanson makes you a racist isn't it? However...
> Voting Greens means you're a hippy
> Voting Nationals means you're a bogan farmer Miner
> Voting Liberals means you're a greedy businessman
> ...


FTFY


----------



## Black Devil Dog (5/7/16)

Droopy Brew said:


> At least we dont live in a state full of Asians. Wait a minute...


I'm of the opinion that people of Asian descent contribute a shit load more to this country than the simpleton bogans who think the place is being overrun by them.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/7/16)

wobbly said:


> For those of you that continue to bag Pauline Hanson should take the time to read her maiden speech to the Australian Parliament made back in 1996 and then when you bag her and her views about what is/would be good for all Australians, spell out that it is that you so violently disagree with
> 
> http://australianpolitics.com/1996/09/10/pauline-hanson-maiden-speech.html
> 
> Wobbly


mainly the of the torrent of ignorance that flows from her gob:

- "I am fed up to the back teeth with the inequalities that are being promoted by the government and paid for by the taxpayer under the assumption that Aboriginals are the most disadvantaged people in Australia."

http://www.abs.gov.au/AUSSTATS/[email protected]/Lookup/1301.0Feature+Article9012009%E2%80%9310

- She wanted to abolish the Family Law Act, the main part of which was no-fault divorce.

- " I believe we are in danger of being swamped by Asians. Between 1984 and 1995, 40 per cent of all migrants coming into this country were of Asian origin."

What's the problem here? We are in the Asia Pacific region after all.

- "Immigration must be halted in the short term so that our dole queues are not added to by, in many cases, unskilled migrants not fluent in the English language."

two friends of mine arrived her as child refugees from the Bosnian war. One is now a lawyer and the other is specialised mechanical engineer. Both far more productive than the fish-flipper from Ipswich.


----------



## Bribie G (5/7/16)

Dave70 said:


> So is herpes.


Bloody right, your ointment stuff you swear by that you kindly sent me doesn't work for me.


----------



## Dave70 (5/7/16)

wobbly said:


> For those of you that continue to bag Pauline Hanson should take the time to read her maiden speech to the Australian Parliament made back in 1996 and then when you bag her and her views about what is/would be good for all Australians, spell out that it is that you so violently disagree with
> 
> http://australianpolitics.com/1996/09/10/pauline-hanson-maiden-speech.html
> 
> Wobbly


From a veritable smorgasbord of cringe worthy prose, self contradiction, factual inaccuracy, brute ignorance and a seemingly non existent sense of irony, I choose this gem.

 I am fed up with being told, ‘This is our land.’ Well, where the hell do I go?

Of course, I will be called racist but, if I can invite whom I want into my home, then I should have the right to have a say in who comes into my country.


----------



## Droopy Brew (5/7/16)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I'm of the opinion that people of Asian descent contribute a shit load more to this country than the simpleton bogans who think the place is being overrun by them.


I dont disagree with that opinion except to say some. There are boganesque components of all races.
I think my sarcasm is broken.


----------



## Droopy Brew (5/7/16)

Bribie G said:


> Bloody right, your ointment stuff you swear by that you kindly sent me doesn't work for me.


Did he send you the roll on pack? Yeah that sort of spreads it.


----------



## Dave70 (5/7/16)

Bribie G said:


> Bloody right, your ointment stuff you swear by that you kindly sent me doesn't work for me.


Yeah well, the least you could have done was clean the applicator before you sent it back..


----------



## Bribie G (5/7/16)

Couldn't be arsed.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (5/7/16)

The speech was delivered by possibly the most narrowly read and inarticulate politician of all time. It was not of Hanson's own hand but penned entirely by John Pasquerrelli. Hanson had a habit of surrounding herself with shadowy figures such the aforementioned, the two Davids (Oldfield and Etteridge) and right to this day with James Ashby (Slipper's alleged last Squeeze). Beyond that I don't like her.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/7/16)

Droopy Brew said:


> At least we dont live in a state full of Asians. Wait a minute...


Yeah, them and their Chinese & Thai restaruants in every town

Give me a Kebab, and dont skimp on the Tabbouleh either


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/7/16)

How many heads have to be lopped off, suicide bombers deployed and car bombs detonated before Pauline Hanson realises Islam is a peaceful religion.


----------



## sp0rk (5/7/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> How many heads have to be lopped off, suicide bombers deployed and car bombs detonated before Pauline Hanson realises Islam is a peaceful religion.


About the same as all the ones done in crusades, lynching mobs, abortion clinic doctor & nurse killings, etc...


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (5/7/16)

Yes maybe we need ro send more drones and smart bombs into their schools and hospitals? That'd learn em for hating us.


----------



## TheWiggman (5/7/16)

Edited: replied to a post ages back, this has got out of hand like a lower house sitting


----------



## Vini2ton (5/7/16)

I hope we don't have to go back to the polls. That'd mean I'd have to make another donation to the party. Lucky the swear jar is well and truly full after an eight week campaign and all those tory speeches.


----------



## manticle (5/7/16)

wobbly said:


> For those of you that continue to bag Pauline Hanson should take the time to read her maiden speech to the Australian Parliament made back in 1996 and then when you bag her and her views about what is/would be good for all Australians, spell out what it is that you so violently disagree with
> 
> http://australianpolitics.com/1996/09/10/pauline-hanson-maiden-speech.html
> 
> Wobbly



I've probaby had the same conversation about 25 times on this forum alone, usually with people who say 'what's so bad about one Nation? They're not really racist'.
Yes. They are. Pretty unashamedly bigoted, uninformed scaremongerers and the only ones with a modicum of smarts that have ever been involved have been nasty horrible slimebags I wouldn't piss on if they were on fire.

If you think her maiden speech was even remotely informed, intelligent, thought provoking or otherwise worthy of note (and yes I listened to both that and her 'return to politics'' one years later) then you are welcome to vote for her. That's democracy. I am welcome to cast my vote elsewhere. I did and as long as her ilk are around, I'll continue to do so.


----------



## Bribie G (5/7/16)

Vini2ton said:


> I hope we don't have to go back to the polls. That'd mean I'd have to make another donation to the party. Lucky the swear jar is well and truly full after an eight week campaign and all those tory speeches.


God I hope not, my donation to the Art-Insemination Party took all afternoon.


----------



## technobabble66 (5/7/16)

Bribie G said:


> Couldn't be arsed.


+1

I'd probably bother if i thought that the few i'd refer to had either the intellectual or emotional capacity to understand why they're being racist and offensive.
And why this is only going to be to the detriment, never the betterment, of our country.

I know it sounds elitist, it's not meant to be. I just honesty doubt they have the capacity.
Or any understanding of history.
Or any understanding of the cultures they refer to, including Australia's in general.
Or any ability of personal reflection.
Or any capacity to think beyond "what about me".

I'm quite sure anything said to address this will be just water off a duck's back, merely seen as a red PC rag to a bull.


And regardless of anything to do with the various issues PH has raised over the last 20-odd years, she's still as thick as a brick. Plain and simple. Irrespective of her beliefs, she basically just a fool.
So well done. Another idiot in parliament. Just because there's already others there doesn't make it any better that you've helped put one more in.
At least if you're going to support racists and bigots, maybe try to find a smarter one that might be able to help solve something/anything while we're all paying her ... Actually, maybe Australia's much better off that our racists and bigots remain stupid.



Aah well, couldn't help myself with a quick rant.
Yes i'm offended. Offended, embarrassed and ashamed.


----------



## malt and barley blues (5/7/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> How many heads have to be lopped off, suicide bombers deployed and car bombs detonated before Pauline Hanson realises Islam is a peaceful religion.


Who's been pinching jokes from the Edinburgh Comedy Festival.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (5/7/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> How many heads have to be lopped off, suicide bombers deployed and car bombs detonated before Pauline Hanson realises Islam is a peaceful religion.


A religion of peace, or a religion of pieces?


----------



## Vini2ton (5/7/16)

Bribie G said:


> God I hope not, my donation to the Art-Insemination Party took all afternoon.


Did you use that special linament? It worked a treat with the ram.


----------



## bullsneck (5/7/16)

Bribie G said:


> Poor young Wyatt Roy will need to get a real job now, actually will have to start working for a living for the first time in his life. I hope he remembers where he put his P plates, he'll need them when he delivers pizza.


If he wants to get Youth Start he better start apply for jobs and fast. He's only got 6 months to apply for 40 spots.


----------



## Dave70 (5/7/16)

LAGERFRENZY said:


> Yes maybe we need ro send more drones and smart bombs into their schools and hospitals? That'd learn em for hating us.


Well at least it saves ISIS and al-Qa'ida the trouble, I mean come on, they're not ******* made of allahu akbar's..


----------



## tavas (5/7/16)

manticle said:


> . Pretty unashamedly bigoted, uninformed scaremongerers and the only ones with a modicum of smarts that have ever been involved have been nasty horrible slimebags I wouldn't piss on if they were on fire.


Pretty much sums up every politician. The only difference with PH is you know what she's thinking. She isn't smart enough to cover that up.


----------



## manticle (5/7/16)

I'm still impressed with Wilkie, especially after he turned down Turnbull's attempt to negotiate.

But yes - mostly well off lawyers who still think they're pwning others from the safety of their high school debating team, fatheaded obfuscating self serving union leaders and the occasional dumb redneck thrown in for balance.
About as many positive things to say about politicians at large as I do about real estate agents.

And I get to pay both types.


----------



## Jens-Kristian (5/7/16)

tavas said:


> Pretty much sums up every politician. The only difference with PH is you know what she's thinking. She isn't smart enough to cover that up.



Yes. She lacks the basic human dignity required to at least lie about her revolting views.


----------



## manticle (5/7/16)

As much as I want to avoid this discussion happening one more time, I'll offer not just a few idiotic words by hanson to illustrate her imbecility.

Have the transcript of an entire ******* interview. No chance anything has been taken out of context here.

In this case the phrase 'enough rope' is entirely apt and why I am a fan of free debate rather than censorship or pc whatever. An idiot reveals their idiocy.

http://www.abc.net.au/tv/enoughrope/transcripts/s1203646.htm


----------



## Bribie G (5/7/16)

As Abraham Lincoln said,

Better to Remain Silent and Be Thought a Fool than to Speak and Remove All Doubt


Hey these photos really just say it all:


----------



## Jens-Kristian (6/7/16)

manticle said:


> As much as I want to avoid this discussion happening one more time, I'll offer not just a few idiotic words by hanson to illustrate her imbecility.
> 
> Have the transcript of an entire ******* interview. No chance anything has been taken out of context here.
> 
> ...



Exactly. I prefer to have the idiocy aired publicly so it can be countered publicly and exposed as the idiocy it is.


----------



## manticle (6/7/16)

Also there has been a unanimous decision among all major parties to offer free drip trays to all ON voters for the purposes of catching their angry spittle.

The government will buy back at the rate of 3c per litre to put towards a hydroelectricity scheme just in case climate change has not been made up.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/7/16)

Dave70 said:


> Well at least it saves ISIS and al-Qa'ida the trouble, I mean come on, they're not ******* made of allahu akbar's..


Muslims do say they will kill for their religion, and they do seem to be keeping it in house on the whole.

In other political news The rAge newspaper has retracted a statement which they quoted Ms Hanson as saying, 'Almost all Muslims are terrorists'. When in fact what she said was, ' Almost all terrorists are Muslim'.

Malcolm Turnbull has apologised for not counteracting the Mediscare campaign by Labor, who is he kidding, the only ones who believed all that dribble was going to be voting Labor anyway, truth be known the backlash against him is because hes a pretentious, posing pompous twat, that is what he should be apologising for.


----------



## Dave70 (6/7/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> *Muslims do say they will kill for their religion, and they do seem to be keeping it in house on the whole.*
> 
> In other political news The rAge newspaper has retracted a statement which they quoted Ms Hanson as saying, 'Almost all Muslims are terrorists'. When in fact what she said was, ' Almost all terrorists are Muslim'.
> 
> Malcolm Turnbull has apologised for not counteracting the Mediscare campaign by Labor, who is he kidding, the only ones who believed all that dribble was going to be voting Labor anyway, truth be known the backlash against him is because hes a pretentious, posing pompous twat, that is what he should be apologising for.


Its not the ones who are willing to murder for their beliefs who bother me so much as the ones who are willing to die for them. 
A quick glance at the latest news cycle out of Saudi Arabia should suffice to drive this home. Or that other indecent with the planes.

More islam is a bad deal for hummanity, and ironically, worse for muslims, that 's blindingly obvious, but the likes of Hanson do rational discourse no favors. Nobody so inarticulate who operates with such an astonishingly small mental compass can be expected to make much of a positive contribution to the discussion. Theres better ways to get things done, eg, the way the likes of Sam Harris, Neil Degrasse Tyson or the heroic Ayaan Hirsi Ali do it. These people understand education is the best weapon against theocracy. Hanson on the other hand sounds like a far right ignoramus barking into a megaphone, its basically just replying in kind to the islamist fuctard marching down the street barking 'behead those who insult islam'. 

I doubt the woman is actually a card carrying racist any more than Trump, but perception is reality as they say.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/7/16)

IMO the coalition should split. Let the Liberal party be liberals. let the Nationals be the conservative fringe party that they are. It's a dichotomous relationship and I really think the Libs could hold their own and gain a lot of the middle ground that has been lost to Labor. On top of that, if the likes of Abetz and Bernardi would **** off to a conservative christian party where they belong, The Libs would gain even more of the moderate vote.


----------



## yankinoz (6/7/16)

Liam_snorkel said:


> IMO the coalition should split. Let the Liberal party be liberals. let the Nationals be the conservative fringe party that they are. It's a dichotomous relationship and I really think the Libs could hold their own and gain a lot of the middle ground that has been lost to Labor. On top of that, if the likes of Abetz and Bernardi would **** off to a conservative christian party where they belong, The Libs would gain even more of the moderate vote.


I agree there's no clear choice, but don't expect a change any time soon.

Both sides have disproportionately influential conservative wings. For Labor it's a group of unions like the shoppies who take money from employers and sign sweetheart contracts that screw their members. For the Coalition it's not just the Nationals, but Abbott, Bernardi and company. Both lots are staunchly conservative on social issues, and both tend to be ultra-conservative Catholics rather than the evangelicals who fall in behind Hanson.

Labor's right wing gave the job of leader to Shorten, who has all the charisma of a heap of mince. Liberal's right wing gave Malcolm a poison pill by making him promise not to depart too far from the policies that had killed Tony's popularity.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/7/16)

I guess the reason the LNP are beholden to christian lobby groups is because liberal economics favours tax avoidance.

Back to PH, John Birmingham is poignant as usual this week:



> But just as everyone is the hero of their own story, their votes are generally cast in the hope of bringing forward their own version of a better world.
> 
> Yes, even those people who voted for Pauline Hanson. Their idealised Australia might be a grim and frightening place to most of us, but to them it recalls a simpler, less-conflicted time.
> 
> Of course, times never were simpler or less conflicted, but that's not what matters. Political myths draw power from their promise, not from any connection to hard reality. To a small percentage of the population, Hanson is not a thin-lipped punisher and reflexive, self-seeking bigot. She is a deliverer from everyone who has ever denounced them as punishers and bigots just because they remember a time when a white man knew his place – on top and in charge.


http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/comment/blunt-instrument/federal-election-instabilitys-hardly-normal-gerry-but-its-not-entirely-bad-20160704-gpyec0.html


----------



## TheWiggman (6/7/16)

It might sound like I'm talking in hindsight now, but I was surprised by a lot of the comments when Turnbull took over Abbot along the lines of "here's the change we need and Turnbull's the bloke to do it". Like a lot of citizens, I'm not as aware of the policies as I am of the personalities and I know how I feel about people. Turnbull's history and manner of speaking has never been good in my opinion. He's always been cunning, well spoken and confident, but he uses this manner to come across however he wants to be seen to come across. Like a skilled debater - he can stick to one side of an argument and is convincing at it. A sticking point with me was that while leader of the opposition - circa 2009 I think - there was speculation regarding his support for the CPRS. A press meeting was held, and he came out and spoke about civil unions, same sex marriages or some-such. When asked "does the opposition support the CPRS?" he waffled on about how something needs to be done about the environment but he was not there to talk about that.
Frustrating behaviour. 
Shorten is in the same boat for me, but moreso. I wasn't exposed to him in parliament, and first saw him on TV when waiting in an airport around 2013. When speaking as the shadow education minister at some formal dinner something sat poorly with me. Questions would be asked like "what education policies do you propose?" and the response would be along the lines of "I am completely aware that schools do not get enough support and require more funding. And let me tell you this - the current government isn't doing...". I thought to myself this is one evasive, cunning, and frustrating individual who does a great job at appealing to emotion but avoids committing to anything. He would talk and talk but never really say anything, and in the process show that he was aware of problems but wouldn't propose solutions. I spoke to a bloke at work (who's auntie worked in Labor cabinet), told him I reckon he's a snake in the grass and hope he doesn't get anywhere near leadership. Shortly after, the next ousting occurred and the said mate let me in on the 'behind the scenes' story behind it all. Completely lived up to my character judgement.

That's my issue - avoidance. I can't trust these two leaders who are too busy talking about problems and how action needs to be taken, but how the other team's action isn't good enough. Instead of tackling questions head-on, it gets deflected and the answer is basically a response where they talk about what they're thinking. I know this is fairly typical of politicians but the level that these two do it - particularly Shorten - is offensive to the public.

What happened to policies?


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (6/7/16)

The "small target" strategy has been employed by Opposition Leaders since Adam was a pup. John Winston Howard managed to convince the electors that he was "relaxed and comfortable" and that there would "not be a GST,never ever" prior to being elected, Julia promised no Carbon Tax, Tony promised not to cut spending on Health and Education and guess what happened. Up this way Campbell Newman assured Public Servants that all their jobs were safe and then went on to sack about 16,000 of them. The bastards all lie and anyone who thinks that their own particular party of choice is purer than the other needs to stop believing in Fairy Stories.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/7/16)

LAGERFRENZY said:


> Julia promised no Carbon Tax


..and we never actually got one, that's the ******* thing.

Gillard said this: “There will be no carbon tax under a government I lead *but let me be perfectly clear, I will introduce a price on carbon and move on to an emissions trading scheme.*” And this: “I don’t rule out the possibility of legislating a Carbon Pollution Reduction Scheme, a market-based mechanism,” she said of the next parliament. “I rule out a carbon tax.”
Abbott condensed it into this: “There will be no carbon tax under a government I lead.” He then claims the Prime Minister has lied to the people and misled the Parliament…


----------



## goomboogo (6/7/16)

Does politics make politicians the way they are or do politicians make politics the way it is?


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (6/7/16)

Liam_snorkel said:


> ..and we never actually got one, that's the ******* thing.Gillard said this: “There will be no carbon tax under a government I lead *but let me be perfectly clear, I will introduce a price on carbon and move on to an emissions trading scheme.*” And this: “I don’t rule out the possibility of legislating a Carbon Pollution Reduction Scheme, a market-based mechanism,” she said of the next parliament. “I rule out a carbon tax.”Abbott condensed it into this: “There will be no carbon tax under a government I lead.” He then claims the Prime Minister has lied to the people and misled the Parliament…


Your point is conceded. To try and be apolitical about this I needed to put in at least one famous Labour porkie so maybe lets try "By 1990 no child will be living in poverty" or maybe some of Kevin's porkies about fixing up health, computers in classrooms and the like?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/7/16)

maybe some of Swanno's promises about a budget surplus, haha.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/7/16)

Didnt take her long

I cant even shake my head I am that much disbelief

http://www.skynews.com.au/news/politics/federal/2016/07/05/hanson-says-vaccines-may-cause-autism.html


----------



## manticle (6/7/16)

I rest my case


----------



## Zorco (6/7/16)

Not any time to rest.... She's bloody dangerous


----------



## Dave70 (6/7/16)

Ok, I'm through with the euphemisms. Shes a stupid ****.


----------



## TheWiggman (6/7/16)

And yet I read in the paper today that One Nation wants climate science taught in schools utilising the scientific method to provide appropriate scepticism.
I'm all for the scientific method and scepticism - the application of which proves that global warming exists and vaccination isn't related to autism. If you apply the scientific method however, you have to accept the results.

Interesting times ahead.


----------



## pcmfisher (6/7/16)

What about her taste in Climate Change advisers?

http://theaimn.com/from-serial-pest-to-senator/


----------



## Blind Dog (6/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Didnt take her long
> 
> I cant even shake my head I am that much disbelief
> 
> http://www.skynews.com.au/news/politics/federal/2016/07/05/hanson-says-vaccines-may-cause-autism.html


Even though the only paper showing a link between MMR and autism has been conclusively proven to be fraudulent, its author struck-off and no-one have ever been able to reproduce its findings, Ms Hanson believes vaccination causes autism, so it must be true? Hoe farking dumb can one person be?

IT just makes me mad. WHO estimated that measles (which has no cure) caused 2.6m deaths per year in 1980. A figure that dropped to 114,900 by 2014. Why? Vaccination. WHO estimates over 17m deaths prevented between 2000 and 2014 due to measles vaccination. Even if you could prove a link between MMR and autism, if I have a choice between an autistic child and a dead child, I'll take the autistic one every time.

And people actually voted for her?


----------



## Bridges (6/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Didnt take her long
> 
> I cant even shake my head I am that much disbelief
> 
> http://www.skynews.com.au/news/politics/federal/2016/07/05/hanson-says-vaccines-may-cause-autism.html


FFS really. **** me. We're paying this idiot for how many years. Maybe one of her advisers could get her to only open her ugly gob when she knows what she is talking about. At least that way we'd never hear from her again...


----------



## Vini2ton (6/7/16)

Mark my words. She won't last very long. She started to crack up in that press conference yesterday. The journalists must love her. She is offensive to all right-minded people but alas she got her senate seat and we'll have to ride it out.


----------



## GABBA110360 (6/7/16)

we should all send malcom a thank you email for calling a dd election because without it we would have jack shit to whinge about today


----------



## manticle (6/7/16)

Cctv in mosques?

Best comedy in years.


----------



## Vini2ton (6/7/16)

Even funnier is that James Ashby is her adviser. " Keep an eye on ya work diary Pauline! "


----------



## Black Devil Dog (6/7/16)

Maybe vaccines have given her brain damage. Something sure as hell has.


----------



## yankinoz (6/7/16)

Blind Dog said:


> Even though the only paper showing a link between MMR and autism has been conclusively proven to be fraudulent, its author struck-off and no-one have ever been able to reproduce its findings, Ms Hanson believes vaccination causes autism, so it must be true? Hoe farking dumb can one person be?
> 
> IT just makes me mad. WHO estimated that measles (which has no cure) caused 2.6m deaths per year in 1980. A figure that dropped to 114,900 by 2014. Why? Vaccination. WHO estimates over 17m deaths prevented between 2000 and 2014 due to measles vaccination. Even if you could prove a link between MMR and autism, if I have a choice between an autistic child and a dead child, I'll take the autistic one every time.
> 
> And people actually voted for her?


I remember the dreads of summer, when our parents whispered a lot, when they rang the doctor if we ran the slightest fever, when some kids we knew ended up in iron lungs or coffins. Then the polio immunisations came along. There were accidents and botched batches. The shots and swallows killed a few but saved hundreds of thousands.

My grandmother told stories of diphtheria, her throat clogged by a grey membrane, the other children whose hearts failed.

Then there's rabies. I wonder, antivaxxers, if a dog foams at the mouth and bites you, will you refuse to take the shots and instead go to a chiropractor or holistic healer?

When I arrived in PNG, people told me not to bother with typhoid vaccination. Wrong, but I lived.

MMR: measles, mumps, rubella. I've traced the progress of each of these diseases in a historical population (Iceland) where they were epidemic, not endemic. What did I use? Death records.

I'd love to sit down with Pauline Hanson, but it wouldn't do any good. She's the sort who has firm opinions and precious little knowledge. If she were a brewer she'd insist that sanitizing causes infected batches.


----------



## manticle (6/7/16)

Yeah but is it a coincidence that infections reduced at the same time tuna became available in cans?

I think not.
BIG PHARMA conspiracy.

Possibly illuminati related.


----------



## Bridges (6/7/16)

I wonder if Pauline knows the dangers of dihydrogen monoxide?


----------



## SBOB (6/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Didnt take her long
> 
> I cant even shake my head I am that much disbelief
> 
> http://www.skynews.com.au/news/politics/federal/2016/07/05/hanson-says-vaccines-may-cause-autism.html


I think its time to call another double dissolution....


----------



## Black Devil Dog (6/7/16)

Bridges said:


> I wonder if Pauline knows the dangers of dihydrogen monoxide?


Maybe someone should 'inform' her.

Won't be long and she'll be on Sunrise, whipping herself into a lather about it. Don't forget to mention that it's Halal certified.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/7/16)

I bet Turnbull ( and the LNP ) are thinking...." Guys...we fucked up "


If they thought the last Senate was hostile, they aint seen nothing yet. And lets not forget what the LNP tried to do when she first got elected...now there are lickely 3 ONP senators


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (6/7/16)

In a Double Dissolution one half of this full intake of the Senate get granted three year terms and the other half get SIX year terms. The senate has to vote on who gets which. Already Hinch is threatening open warfare on the Government if they use their numbers to give him any less than six years. Expect the others to hold a similar position. @ $200,000 PA plus expenses it will be a real shitfight and grudges will be long held.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/7/16)

Yes, the Senate is going to be a complete shit fight, and Labor are going to enjoy rubbing shit into the LNP nose


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (6/7/16)

Yes many have very long memories just how much three years of Minority Government can leave a lingering taste of shit-sandwich


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/7/16)

I find it ironic the the LNP are in the same situation as Labor.....but I fear the LNP members night of the long knives will have bigger knives and go more than 1 night


----------



## wynnum1 (7/7/16)

If you want a shit-sandwich vote a government in with a big majority like the Campbell Newman LNP government .


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/7/16)

'Dancing with the Stars' has a lot to answer for.


----------



## goomboogo (7/7/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> 'Dancing with the Stars' has a lot to answer for.


You're correct. Daryl Somers should never be allowed on Television.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (7/7/16)

Big majority wasn't enough to save the little Twat


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/7/16)

goomboogo said:


> You're correct. Daryl Somers should never be allowed on Television.


Why do they keep bringing him out...He is about as relevant as Mike Walsh


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/7/16)

Was never any good without the ostrich, be interesting to see if Catalyst ratings go down without Dr Maryanne Demasi.


----------



## tavas (7/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Why do they keep bringing him out...He is about as relevant as Mike Walsh


Bert's getting too old


----------



## evildrakey (7/7/16)

wynnum1 said:


> If you want a shit-sandwich vote a government in with a big majority like the Campbell Newman LNP government .


And weren't we all glad when the long knives of the voters came out for that twatwaffle of a cuntstain and knocked him from his 'unassailable lead'...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/7/16)

Look like Bob Katter is siding with the LNP...but on his terms, and he made it plain that he wont accept any union bashing and can change his mind whenever he likes and wont always side with the government

I bet Labor have the pop corn ready, the arm chair reclined and the slippers warm

This is going to be so much fun


----------



## Vini2ton (7/7/16)

The LNP lack negotiation skills. They lack a lot of things, but this will be an issue for them big time.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/7/16)

Vini2ton said:


> The LNP lack negotiation skills. They lack a lot of things, but this will be an issue for them big time.


And some


----------



## madpierre06 (7/7/16)

The one point yet to be mentioned was that the esteemed Clive Palmer scored 0.0% of the vote.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/7/16)

Wonder why ...seems very odd to me...


----------



## SBOB (7/7/16)

madpierre06 said:


> The one point yet to be mentioned was that the esteemed Clive Palmer scored 0.0% of the vote.


he wasnt running, so that seems about right

the party itself gained 318 votes though, so still 0.0% when rounded to one decimal place


----------



## madpierre06 (7/7/16)

SBOB said:


> he wasnt running, so that seems about right
> 
> the party itself gained 318 votes though, so still 0.0% when rounded to one decimal place


I did see some advertising by him in days leading up to the election for his party....made me cringe, now there was blatant dishonesty. Mal needs to send the AFP after him.


----------



## technobabble66 (7/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Look like Bob Katter is siding with the LNP...but on his terms, and he made it plain that he wont accept any union bashing and can change his mind whenever he likes and wont always side with the government
> ...


Crazy Bob, For The Win!!
[emoji185]

Someone had to say it...


----------



## madpierre06 (8/7/16)

:beerbang:


----------



## GABBA110360 (8/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Wonder why ...seems very odd to me...


PLEASE EXPLAIN !!!!!!


----------



## Weizguy (9/7/16)

wobbly said:


> For those of you that continue to bag Pauline Hanson should take the time to read her maiden speech to the Australian Parliament made back in 1996 and then when you bag her and her views about what is/would be good for all Australians, spell out what it is that you so violently disagree with
> 
> http://australianpolitics.com/1996/09/10/pauline-hanson-maiden-speech.html
> 
> Wobbly


Sometimes I listen to PH and think 'that sounds almost inspirational", but a few seconds later and it's back to " you didn't take much from your education, did you?" and " maybe if you'd been raised in a less rural, less cloistered setting...".


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/7/16)

Like her or leave her, I read now that there are now concerns about how to repatriate Australian ISIS volunteers back into Australia now that ISIS are now holding the shitty end of the stick in Iraq and Syria, British special forces SAS & SBS are on a seek and destroy mission in Lebanon to make sure that no ISIS volunteers get back, do we really want them back here. I am sure PH will have something to say about that.


----------



## Dave70 (12/7/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Like her or leave her, I read now that there are now concerns about how to repatriate Australian ISIS volunteers back into Australia now that ISIS are now holding the shitty end of the stick in Iraq and Syria, British special forces SAS & SBS are on a seek and destroy mission in Lebanon to make sure that no ISIS volunteers get back, do we really want them back here. I am sure PH will have something to say about that.


Why would they want to come back and miss out on the ultimate career advancement of martyrdom? Perhaps learning their fate will likely be obliteration in early 90s Corolla via boot full of Semtex and nails in some obscure village in the middle of nowhere to square up a long standing tribal squabble over a well access or heard of goats wasn't exactly as described the ISIS brochure.


----------



## indica86 (12/7/16)

wynnum1 said:


> If you want a shit-sandwich vote a government in with a big majority like the Campbell Newman LNP government .



So glad we got rid of that cock.


----------



## indica86 (12/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> and he made it plain that he wont accept any union bashing and can change his mind whenever he likes and wont always side with the government


The Labor candidate that ran against him was the ex secretary of the Together Union.... Failed miserably did Norm.


----------

